# Libnodave PDU länge mit Delphi



## MenthalMan (13 Oktober 2010)

Hallo allerseits,
ich hätte da gern mal ein Problem.
Ich habe an einer S7 den NetLink Lite angeschlossen. 
Wenn ich jetzt mit Libnodave einen Bereich lesen will der größer ist als 220 Byte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung "incorrect PDU size"
Ist mein Bereich nur 220 Byte große geht es ohne Probleme.
Ist es nicht so das die Anfragen automatisch auf MaxPDUData aufgeteilt werden und dann ReadBytes einfach mehrfach ausgeführt wird? 

Irgendwie werde ich da nicht schlau draus.

lg
Ron


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Oktober 2010)

*Nö....*

welche funktion zum lesen verwendest du denn? ReadManyBytes oder ReadBytes? Bei der ReadManyBytes sollte das gemacht werden!


----------



## MenthalMan (14 Oktober 2010)

Ich benutze ReadBytes, allerdings aus der Delphi Komponente,
und wenn ich den quellcode richtig interpretiere so wird darin DoReadBytes ausgeführt und das sollte die aufteilung in MaxPDUData selber übernehmen.


Hat sich erledigt, es gab eine Fehler in der DoReadbytes.
Beschrieben hier: http://sps-forum.eu/showthread.php?t=37268&highlight=Fehler+LibNoDave-+Komponente+(Delphi)

Trotzdem vielen dank.


----------

